# Cant identify strain HELP!



## jp0001 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, bought feminized seeds and most of them didn't grow. Some that did looked like obvious female marijuana plants. My problem is I bought white widow, himalaylan gold and super silver haze. I have them in starter pots and for life of me cant tell what they are, I see the white hairs and one of them is small but looks like a giant bud, please help http:////tinypic.com/a/37jgg/1


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't believe anyone will be able to identify a plant that small. Maybe when much larger, but doubtful. You learned a valuable lesson about never forget to label.  Sorry, but green mojo for the grow.


----------



## Locked (Jul 23, 2014)

Rose is right, no way to identify what strain it is by eye.


----------



## jp0001 (Jul 23, 2014)

The one plant that is staked is almost two feet tall, would it help if i took closer pics?


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2014)

I believe the gold is the only predom Indica of those 3 so I think most peeps here would know an Indica from a Sativa when they see it.

And, I have never grown any of the white strains but from what I hear, they should be easy to ID by the "white". duh. LOL

Going from the names but somewhat curious..... are these strains from Greenhouse Seeds?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Spammer???....No pot pictures in that link


----------



## jp0001 (Jul 23, 2014)

click on the link...


----------



## MR1 (Jul 23, 2014)

The address is not valid


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2014)

I can see the pics. I don't think any of them are pot plants. One looks like a baby tulip tree. LOL Another looks like a Wild Lilly. I am going with Pepper Plants on the others.


----------



## jp0001 (Jul 23, 2014)

it worked for rosebud http://tinypic.com/a/37jgg/1


----------



## jp0001 (Jul 23, 2014)

hahah that would suck, they for sure were pot seeds and thats what grew from some of them. I can see the buds starting and white hairs...I will wait till they get a little bigger and repost.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2014)

jp0001 said:


> it worked for rosebud http://tinypic.com/a/37jgg/1


 
 The pictures in these pics are not pot plants.  Is the link incorrect?


----------



## jp0001 (Jul 23, 2014)

Link is correct, i planted all the pot seeds at once, some looked like regular female plants and then these others sprouted....


----------



## MR1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Strange looking pot plant

View attachment what (1024x685).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2014)

Those are not pot plants--not sure what they are, but unfortunately, they are not cannabis.  It doesn't even look like wild hemp.  You'd think that if they were going to cheat you they would at least pick a plant that resembles cannabis sativa or indica. 

And just for next time, it is not a good idea to plant a number of plants in one container--give each plant its own pot.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2014)

jp0001 said:


> it worked for rosebud http://tinypic.com/a/37jgg/1




Well then rosebud must be smoking crack.... Definitely not pot plants.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 24, 2014)

I am going to stick with peppers of some kind. Especially, that first picture. The one that is in flower has a beautiful bud.

Whatever they are, I would let them grow. They look healthy.


----------



## jp0001 (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks for input, will take pics of the ones that are definitely pot. I am new to this, started them all in several pots and the ones that were definitely pot i transplanted single plant to 5 gallon bucket. I have already successfully cloned


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2014)

What is that?!? Looks like it may be a hops plant? :confused2:


----------

